# Cypripediums at the EOC London 2015



## Seb63 (Apr 20, 2015)

This year, terrestrials and hardy orchids were well represented, specialy cypripediums !











Jeff Hutchings' stand




































Cypripedium 'schoko'




Jacques Amand's stand


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2015)

Seb63 said:


> Jeff Hutchings' stand



Thanks for...:drool:


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2015)

No joke! A lot of gimme in that picture!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful! I wish we had that selection here. :clap:


----------



## Alex (Apr 21, 2015)

And of course Hengduan Mountains Biotech. were there - I know attendance was a bit last minute for them so they didn't have a great display, but where else could you pick up the likes of C. micranthum?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice. Only formosanum and it's hybrid Lady Doreen would be normally now in flower so Jeff Hutchings must have ways of forcing his cyps.
It is a pity that some of the flowers look like they were suffering in the hall.
But it is only to be expected when the show is several days long.
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2015)

It is rare to see so many Cyps on display like that. Forcing them will definitely weaken them for next year. Nice Calanthe and Pleione too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow.


----------

